# 2ltr k04 hybrid - build



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

I thought i may as well kick a thread off as it may be of interest for people who arnt quite so keen
on going full blown BT and a build what can be developed over time as a gradual build 
 although there will be some BT elements with what im planning to do :wink: i have
some ideas people may or may not have done i have not seen about anyway on a k04 or
K04 hybrid what might help squeeze a few more hp

iv already posted various stuff of what iv got but thought i would compile it to one thread
Anyway about the car 225 quattro APX came with an APR stage 1 map simota induction kit
and a (( split-R :x )) :lol: also some four pot calipers & Defi boost gauge V6 bumper
LCR splitter

((((((((((( But my favorite edition was it came with a set of stilts )))))))))))))))
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Look forward to following the build good luck with it mate.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Look forward to your project, looks a lovely car....bloody hell i have never seen such a lifted TT? :lol: Audi allroad TT special edition. 

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Look forward to seeing this thread , good luck with it 

Neil


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

I've been looking forward to this for a while  it will be good to get some more info for my 225 tuning thread 

Good luck with the build


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks allot guys !  hopefully it will be of some use

Anyway from the start bought the car aprox 2 years ago ? first service was at regal autosport
3 months after i bought it was then handed a list of problems mounting up to about 1.5k
[smiley=bigcry.gif] great start :evil: lol then fuel pump was sagging door lock went
battery went power steering pipe burst lol thank god for( pirtek ) who fixed it for me
saved me a fortune !

so then began mods first up liquid TT my MAF readings were very low for a mapped car
was advised by morgan that my alloy MAF housing had a slightly larger ID so i wanted to
get back to stock ,, readings picked up was showing 245 bhp to 250bhp from the liquid TT

bought a low milage milltek non res back exhaust mint condition from a forum member


next up was to get a forge silicone TIP but after searching around badger bill just released
the 3" TIP the V1 so went for this soon as this was fitted did a few runs using liquid TT
again got 260bhp 

By this time OCD starts kicking in to get more power so pipewerx 3" downpipe
decat fitted by JKM really good garage recomend them to any one  
felt like the turbo spooled a little quicker and wanted to boost more
no huge gain from the liquid gauge as such just felt better

at this point was itching to get a stage 2 map but held out for a FMIC and cold
air feed to get the best out of the map...............


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

after checking Wak,s website out about the cold air feed i bought double ply sfs
ducting and a cold air feed scoop like so










got my hands on a FMIC and dv relocation thought this would be ideal to tie in all
the jobs together as the bumper was off ,,so of to Wak,s did a sterling job cutting the
V6 bumper and getting the air scoop spot on position


























on the way home gave the car a blast it felt allot stronger through out gave
the TT gauge a go and got 272 bhp strange about 10bhp increase but will
add was damn cold at the time

heres the feed to the air box dont mind the grubby engine bay i work down the docks
constantly getting covered it shite :evil:


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice progress already!

If you want to keep all the existing bits look for the Garrett eliminator also, you can get the same out from that easier than any of those K04 hybrids. Porting exhaust manifold flange and eliminator turbos turbine inlet could be possible also to get enough flow for the top end.

Good luck!


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

nate42 said:


> Nice progress already!
> 
> If you want to keep all the existing bits look for the Garrett eliminator also, you can get the same out from that easier than any of those K04 hybrids. Porting exhaust manifold flange and eliminator turbos turbine inlet could be possible also to get enough flow for the top end.
> 
> Good luck!


cheers nate yeah i dont know why im not to keen on the eliminators im not sure i,ll get as quick spool
as the k04 hybrid plus i like playing with dynamite [smiley=bomb.gif]

just to bring things forward heres whats on to date incase i missed anything
APR stage 1 MAP
B5 V1 TIP
jetex cone filter
FMIC
Cold air feed
forge 008 DV
DV relocation
3" downpipe
milltek non res back

with all these bolt on mods i feel a little uneasy with thrashing the car because of all the changes an no
change in map being an APX they dont seem to be to good at correcting or holding back if theres a problem
but i will take it easy until iv finished with the mods what might take a while :lol:

from some of the hybrid threads iv gone through for me there is a couple of things that are a must
high flow manifold and rods ,,,hybrids can be quite spikey plus age and fatigue of the stock rods

So for me the best out there is the TSR k04 manfold


















And of course some rods these are ZRP H-beam rods bought from TSR also got some
ACL race bearings


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

How much was the cold air feed and what size hose is it ?


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> How much was the cold air feed and what size hose is it ?


Off the top of my head i think it was 69mm 1 meter length cant remember the price will be on
the SFS website mine was double ply must of been about £30ish ? and the scoop was from
larkspeed for about £25 ? i have seen it cheaper else where though


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

As the head will be removed when fitting rods and the manifold i already planned that
i wanted to use a large port head one reason hoping to get some better flow also
later down the line when if i feel the need to move up from the k04/hybrid to BT
i,ll have allot of the parts already in place so got on the bay negotiated a deal
as it was collection only so i arranged a courier and it was picked up from RS
tuning in Leeds that was a good sign  the head looked in good condition 
overall here is the AGU head with the manifold


















also what i had to take into consideration was the swap from APX to AGU head
what means removal of SAI what will be good to get that garbage out of the way  
took a trip to Audi branch parts dept had a chat with him about what i was doing with
the cylinder head swap he checked all the parts for me ,,,same cams and tensioner so could
do a straight swap if need be 8) also taken in to account my small port mani iv got a few
options.....

next job to get the head restored so ordered some stem seals brand new cam chain
tensioner and got the machine shop to check it right over


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Dropped the cylinder head off to the machine shop for an overhaul had it hot tanked
valve re seated new tensioner seals etc etc... also previously thought about trying to
make the old APX a bit more modern so picked up a bam cam cover wrinkle painted
and going to use FSI coils with adapters if anything bring it up to date

When i picked it up from the machine shop all looked good some of the outside
still looked a bit grubby :? but i,ll clean that up


























looking much better already  i,ll also be picking up some vacuum hose to do the
N249 delete for mainly cosmetic reasons


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Looking good Smithy

What is the advantage of fitting the FSI coil packs ?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Kev, rumour control has it that the 2.0 coils give a better spark and less missfires.

Think MattB has been looking into this.

Love the manifold Smithy looks quality. :mrgreen:


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Diveratt said:


> Looking good Smithy
> 
> What is the advantage of fitting the FSI coil packs ?


To be honest Kev i have not looked in to it a great deal yet i think maybe the coils maybe be stronger
more reliable and can increase the gap for you plugs just what i caught browsing,, they look
kinda cool too 8) especially the anodized IE adapters


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

jamman said:


> Kev, rumour control has it that the 2.0 coils give a better spark and less missfires.
> 
> Think MattB has been looking into this.
> 
> Love the manifold Smithy looks quality. :mrgreen:


Thanks jamman  yeah still considering cermaic coating it but costs are mounting
rapidly [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Delay the build if needed get it coated mate makes long term sense.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TT SMITHY said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Kev, rumour control has it that the 2.0 coils give a better spark and less missfires.
> ...


And the costs will continue to mount as well , if you have an estimate for a build just add 20% on top that normally works for me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

jamman said:


> Delay the build if needed get it coated mate makes long term sense.


Yeah you are right i did get quotes of zicotec £273+postage for performance
white i dont really want to skimp on parts thats for sure i,ll have to be patient
as it is for the long term


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Also trying to tie in a few other bits i also had this in mind one because was considering
going single mass fly wheel and less vibration stress on components trying to get
that rolls royce smoothness with power :lol: ok not quite
its this also supposed to release a few WHP over kill for what i want but hey ho

http://www.fluidampr.com/what/

heres a clip in action sound quality is awful but hear the improvement


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Parts left to get before build........ 

ceramic coat manifold
Oil pump / Pickup pipe
fsi coils / adapters
upgrade from b5 v1 to new b5 v2
fluidampr crank pulley
millers oil 5w 40 nanodrive ( as used be jamman :roll: )
spark plugs BKR7E

And turbo what will be either stock k04 or straight into hybrid will hopefully getting
in contact with a k04 hybrid builder to discuss what sort of spec i want or best option
for my set up

And then custom mapping also going to use some Deka 630cc

last thing is to tackle the inlet manifold the options i have is just bolt on the stock mani
shouldnt be to much of a problem small port into large port

port match stock manifold

largeport manifold ie Sem/ APR not really an option at the moment for the cost

Or OEM style large port with the throttle body the right side :wink: 
1999 Seat Alhambra, engine code AJH also on the sharan not sure how well this would
work and fit but maybe an idea ? got this from Seat guys


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

You are doing your homework.... impressed,very.

One saving you could look at is the intended B5 upgrade I bet your current B5 will give you more than enough air flow already.

Good memory remembering the Nanodrive Oil :wink:

Since its my current favourite (ie asking my poor mate WAK question after question) are you thinking about Snow Performance WMI ?


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

jamman said:


> You are doing your homework.... impressed,very.
> 
> One saving you could look at is the intended B5 upgrade I bet your current B5 will give you more than enough air flow already.
> 
> ...


I know i feel bad keep pestering asking questions i just try to read up and make my best judgment
:lol: and yeah about the WMI this is what i had in mind a 70mm throttle body upgrade with
an adapter plate like this http://www.intengineering.com/billet-ac ... r-kit.html what has a WMI nozel thread in,,, im hoping the throttle body will be
plug in and play but will try and find out,,, the 70mm what was also "supposed " to give slight hp increase 
even on stock k04 we will see


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

You can use this to match the ports with stock intake manifold.
http://www.034motorsport.com/engine-com ... p-764.html


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Just check the WMI installer Recommendations. Mine suggested that it should be before the butterfly as most of the Throttle Bodies don't like getting wet and the butterfly protects from the additional discharge being sat in the inlet manifold, and getting the throttle body to screw up..

If you change your mani the SEM has a perfectly threaded port for a meth injector.(however this again is after the throttle body). i used a tapper on the hose as i wanted it before the throttle body. (based on advice given) it sealed very well and held up to the boost leak test.

I would recommend sticking with K04 for my own ammusement. if you go Hybrid you fall in a differen't category and as far as i can see your build using the stock KO4 would be taking the stage 2 throphies off me at rolling road event's in the future.

If you are keeping the K04 what are you doing with the actuator? you had any thoughts on it???


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

TT SMITHY said:


> Or OEM style large port with the throttle body the right side :wink:
> 1999 Seat Alhambra, engine code AJH also on the sharan not sure how well this would
> work and fit but maybe an idea ? got this from Seat guys


if your going to use one of the two stock intercoolers then yeah.. but to be honest getting the pipework back to that side would be more restrictive than the manifold you've got.. it would be a pain. only think i can see is use the charge bar linking the old intercoolers to recirculate from a new intercooler back round (flowing in the opposite direction) alot of work and adding about another 1.5meters into the charge length. weigh that up against the restriction of the mani you have, and i think i'd stick with stock. or get a SEM at a future date. not hard to fit !!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jamman said:


> Since its my current favourite (ie asking my poor mate WAK question after question) are you thinking about Snow Performance WMI ?


AEM watermeth is also very good. If you link it via a AEM True-boost (boost controller) you have alot of safety and it bypasses the N75 so you can wind the boost up..


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

nate42 said:


> You can use this to match the ports with stock intake manifold.
> http://www.034motorsport.com/engine-com ... p-764.html


Hi nate yeah is a good option for the transtion and the spacer to slow heat soak 



tony_rigby_uk said:


> Just check the WMI installer Recommendations. Mine suggested that it should be before the butterfly as most of the Throttle Bodies don't like getting wet and the butterfly protects from the additional discharge being sat in the inlet manifold, and getting the throttle body to screw up..
> 
> If you change your mani the SEM has a perfectly threaded port for a meth injector.(however this again is after the throttle body). i used a tapper on the hose as i wanted it before the throttle body. (based on advice given) it sealed very well and held up to the boost leak test.
> 
> ...


Yeah Tony not sure the throttle adapter plate would be the best place for the WMI 
because mixture doesn't have as long to atomise into the air few people put 
lower down

I was considering sticking to stock k04 for even my ammusment and absolutely spank it :lol: 
iv cut out most of the restrictions so would be interesting, and yes the idea was to attend
the RR dyno day and steal your crown :roll: :wink: :lol: i was booked in to TSR AUG 6TH
but rescheduling as at the moment im replacing ARB,S and coils so on hold for a bit
plus the fact im going to be buying extra parts £££££££ and more then likely go
straight to hybrid we will see....

Regards to the actuator if i did stay stock i would have got an uprated actuator from
the likes of CR turbos for example....

cheers


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

TT SMITHY said:


> ... i did get quotes of zicotec £273+postage for performance white ...


 

'ow much? 'kin'ell. I might have to rethink that. I'm hoping it'll cost more to coat the TSR one than the HG-M one simply because it's bigger. I may have to go HG-M as a compromise between TSR and the V3.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Mondo said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > ... i did get quotes of zicotec £273+postage for performance white ...
> ...


Mondo it was £228 for Performance White + vat or they do a primary range £160 for Primary Black +vat
the primary black was something like 25% reductions where as performance range was 33% temp
reductions

Edit

mondo i dont think the HG manifold will be as much might be worth finding out though i just
asked for a quote and posted a link of the manifold i wanted done


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Mondo said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > ... i did get quotes of zicotec £273+postage for performance white ...
> ...


HG doesn't look as good don't compromise FB


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Since its my current favourite (ie asking my poor mate WAK question after question) are you thinking about Snow Performance WMI ?
> ...


Going to get the S.P. MAF controlled one Tony :wink:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

This? http://www.fr-rtuning-shop.co.uk/index. ... ct_id=2240

Interesting...

DB, will have to think about this more closely - the mani' thing - when my rocker cover goes all wrinkly on me. Got the VHT today.  Just need the cover delivered now...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Looks the same FB but for full spec you would have to go through my manager :lol:

http://www.snowperformance.net/stage-2- ... ooler.html


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Hmmm... £415, or $455? Let me think about that for a nanosecond...

Maybe another mini-GB, Damien...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

PS Sorry OP for going slighty OT


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

jamman said:


> Looks the same FB but for full spec you would have to go through my manager :lol:
> 
> http://www.snowperformance.net/stage-2- ... ooler.html


Some cracking looking kits 8)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TT SMITHY said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Looks the same FB but for full spec you would have to go through my manager :lol:
> ...


I hear only good things about S.P. Smithy I know a few people on here are running their kit with good results.


----------



## shane_tt (Jul 15, 2012)

looka ggood a lot of time going into this


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

More disappointments of the machine shop i thought they would of changed the exhaust studs
but no :? so gave me the pleasure of removing them i,ll get a nice fresh set of studs and
copper nuts will replace the 2 inlet studs also this place got recomended to me as well
by a mate well i think is it mate anyway :lol:










To be honest i dont do a great deal of work on my car myself but got to love my
work bench my chest freezer :? :lol: im also using stock valves in hindsight
should of got at least some iconel exhaust valves but he did assure me all the
valves were in tip top shape










i will then check the clearance of manifold with the studs as it looked like one
of the studs was just touching a runner so flange wasn't sitting flat im talking
a few mm so may need a slightly ground down stud or just pick up one slightly
shorter stud , this may not even be an issue yet i,ll check when i get the new studs
as some of the existing studs were fairly loose anyway

I will be taking some of the studs to work and cut a couple just to be sure
of clearances if i need them, fortunately there is a mechanic at my work who can keep 
an eye on what im doing so i dont bodge it


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Don't cut too much as there should be a thick washer also under the copper nut. 








Part number for the nut is N90200201


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

nate42 said:


> Don't cut too much as there should be a thick washer also under the copper nut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks nate will keep this in mind cheers !  i will get myself a couple of spares incase i do
cut it too short, to be honest i shouldn't need to cut to much off so hopefully wont be to
much of an issue


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Right only managed to cut one stud down today didn't have much time ,i actually took
a fair bit of the stud as well looks like its just clear now and sitting flush so that was a lucky
guess !!

here is the offending stud



















How in the hell they will manage to get a bolt on is beyond me  i tried
leaving it just sitting on the end of the studs to give me room to get the
bolt on lol no chance damn sausage fingers :lol:


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

That looks a bit difficult can you not fit the nut on the stud then screw it into the head?


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Diveratt said:


> That looks a bit difficult can you not fit the nut on the stud then screw it into the head?


Nice idea kev but it doesn't look to clever does it! i did notify TSR and i dont think this
should of been a problem i forwarded the pics see what they think as they will be more
than likely fitting this i think the nut will go on just going to be a bit fiddley


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

that nut just needs to be the first one on. pull the mani back as far as you can and push it on as you screw the nut on. Pray it never needs to come off again.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Matt B said:


> that nut just needs to be the first one on. pull the mani back as far as you can and push it on as you screw the nut on. Pray it never needs to come off again.


Matt thats what i thought that nut will go on first but access is still really poor i did
have a go at pulling the mani back to get it on ,god forbid i get a blown mani gasket
or have to remove the manifold especially after i heard tony rounded off his manifold
bolts, would have to cut the manifold off to get to remove it

Mind you when i did tell TSR about this,, the studs shouldnt be touching manifold at all
so could be an issue with the manifold itself i,ll see what they say ..


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Why is nothing ever easy


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

jamman said:


> Why is nothing ever easy


Tell me about it :roll: i dont think iv had one aftermarket bolt on what didnt need modification 
to fit normally at my expense in labour ,iv just accepted its apart of it

Anyway had a superfast respone from TSR they said it looks fine just have to
progressively wind on the nut and push the manifold on ....


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Today i had another little addition arrive ,,i decided i would stick with a stock manifold
and get a transition gasket so thought i,ll jump an ebay to find a spare inlet manifold
to clean up etc and come across this diamond in the rough ......


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

A stock manifold what was port matched to an AGU  what a stroke of luck !!
it had only been listed an hour and cost me less then the price of the transition
gasket alone 




























the guy was an engineer he did this himself done a pretty nice job too well pleased


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Am I right in thinking that you would not buy a TSR manifold if you could go back and maybe get the V3?

Now I have found mine is more than likely a V1 I'm going to change before car is re-assembled and the TSR was on my list of favourite's.

Your build is remarkably similar to mine - but mine is dragging on because I'm doing all my own work. The only thing that I've decided is to use stock internals but after speaking to Bill I have to change the rods or a hybrid will blow std rods straight out of the block on my existing map. That means I need to flow the head
This then raises a problem as I was going to rebuild later with new crank and rods with efr turbo so if I'm changing the manifold again do I change direction now :? :? Problems problems? and no time left to sort them out....grrrr


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Grahamstt said:


> Am I right in thinking that you would not buy a TSR manifold if you could go back and maybe get the V3?
> 
> Now I have found mine is more than likely a V1 I'm going to change before car is re-assembled and the TSR was on my list of favourite's.
> 
> ...


Graham

There,s no doubt the TSR manifolds build quality when you put it next a relentless especially 
if you want it on for the long term , but i was annoyed at the fact that as far as i was aware
no studs should of been touching any runners and mine was especially when it would take
a matter of seconds to mate it to a head to check clearances , just like anyone else
when you pay that sort of money you want it right

If you intend to change turbo and setup later its probably worth a shot with the relentless
if its for the short term and running a hybrid on any existing map probably wouldn't be a 
good idea to be honest

personally if you intend to go different turbo route anyway i would concentrate on that
will save you allot and wont be double handling the job

cheers


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice find that ported manifold!


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

nate42 said:


> Nice find that ported manifold!


Thanks nate ! talk about in the right place at the right time  really pleased with this
little find


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah....
Meant to mention the inlet manifold,it really does look well finished off.
I've ported mine but I'm on small port std head so couldn't take too much off


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

daz

Well done...Things are moving along nicely! Its never easy modding these engines, nothing ever fits! 

Back on the site after a long break, although I am still currently away at the moment but checking in to see how things are coming along 8)

Keep up the good work and great pics


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

E3 YOB said:


> daz
> 
> Well done...Things are moving along nicely! Its never easy modding these engines, nothing ever fits!
> 
> ...


Frase ! i did wonder where you got too 

Thanks for the comments its appreciated  its starting to come together still going to
be a quite a while until im complete ,dont want to really rush this through....

And i do keep thinking about more expensive ideas ! so might take longer then 
originally planned,, what may involve a bare short engine block and a TFSI crank
depends how patient i can be will see how things go....

cheers


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Right got another purchase ! what im picking up tomorrow watch this space......


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Today i collected a 06a short block if im going to do this i may as well go the extra mile
and do this right and how i really want it  the reason for buying the spare block and not just
using my existing engine is one i only paid £60  also it will save god knows how many
weeks sitting in the garage to get worked where as now i can hand over the following...

Rebuilt AGU head ( complete )
H-beam Rods & pistons 82.5 or 83mm
Tfsi crank 
06A block
K04 Hybrid turbo
Tubular manifold
and all the misc parts ie oil pump short engine parts etc etc...

So now the block can be bored and fully built at the garage so will just have to 
transplant the engine and just a few parts moved over to the new engine 
will also have to factor in a clutch as engine will be out ...

Few pics of the block 

The block will be stripped and sprayed pretty good condition overall





































The next buy will be the hybrid turbo the rest of the block purchases will come last
as i know my car has a habit of throwing unexpected major bills my way ..... :roll:

so far iv changed my mind several times along the way but as it stands this is what i want :lol: 
this is if every thing goes to plan...

will be running 2.0ltr stroker
TSR manifold
hybrid k04 turbo
630cc injectors

after some real aggressive early spool and some back breaking torque  
also running WMI 
much later down the line will finally be some nitrous 8)

But for now one step at a time as i know circumstances can change very quickly ...


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Got to be honest here, you are building an engine here far in excess of hybrid turbo capability. I am going 2 litre on a 2871r and am expecting really good spool. I think you need to bin off your tsr mani and hybrid idea and get a proper turbo.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Matt B said:


> Got to be honest here, you are building an engine here far in excess of hybrid turbo capability. I am going 2 litre on a 2871r and am expecting really good spool. I think you need to bin off your tsr mani and hybrid idea and get a proper turbo.


I know matt this is OTT for what im using i had no intention to do this and was only going for
rods ,,,,but now i have the manifold etc i will stick with what im doing have a bit of fun with
what i got  i quite like the fact its something a little different ...

When the engine is done i have the option to go BT later down the line if i feel the
need no doubt i will :lol:


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

You know you will so same some money and go Bt now . With the set up you are going for you would be mad not to mate. But if you have money to burn bud burn away . 
Ps looking good so far though.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

1sttt said:


> You know you will so same some money and go Bt now . With the set up you are going for you would be mad not to mate. But if you have money to burn bud burn away .
> Ps looking good so far though.


Im not doing this to get forum approval this is what i want  if go for just rods then its
ok only a hybrid so that will do ,,, i want a freshly bored engine is the main point for me
and i could gain from it,

iv heard some people who needed there block rebored for
whatever reason belt faliure ? or what ever and gone for forged rods and 81.5mm pistons
to me i dont see the point in that ?? if your going for it go straight to 1.9... 82.5mm at least
why not ...

point taken though have been thinking about it and may ditch the fsi crank and settle
1.9ltr what will save me a few ££ on the crank


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

Think most who go for smaller bore are worried about failure mate . Gives them peace of mind if some things goes wrong they may have a chance of a rebore . Do as you please (as you should do any way) after all it's your motor matey. But you know what they say about hindsight right. It normally starts with i wish and ends up with done that first.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

1sttt said:


> Think most who go for smaller bore are worried about failure mate . Gives them peace of mind if some things goes wrong they may have a chance of a rebore . Do as you please (as you should do any way) after all it's your motor matey. But you know what they say about hindsight right. It normally starts with i wish and ends up with done that first.


Yeah im not to worried leaving room for a rebore myself £60 for a block wont break the
bank  hindsight yes no doubt at some point i,ll probably be using those words :wink: lol

cheers


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I am sure you could get those 82.5 pistons off lee for 250 quids. Cheap way to go 1.9


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

go stroker... you will love it..

great basis for when you get bore of hybrid at a later date - eg something like a billet HTa3071, k04 spool but >450bhp/390lbft


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Now you need to change the title to KO4 Hybrid Build thread. as it's no longer a KO4 build...
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Looking good though... i like different...


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

badger5 said:


> go stroker... you will love it..
> 
> great basis for when you get bore of hybrid at a later date - eg something like a billet HTa3071, k04 spool but >450bhp/390lbft


Good point im hoping i will only ever need to build the block once so is tempting  
and i do like the sound of that turbo too !



tony_rigby_uk said:


> Now you need to change the title to KO4 Hybrid Build thread. as it's no longer a KO4 build...
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Looking good though... i like different...


Very true  i,ll amend just for you :-* by the way tony i was in your territory hit just 
under 2.0 bar boost today think i may have a boost leak some where :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

TT SMITHY said:


> Looking good though... i like different...


Very true  i,ll amend just for you :-* by the way tony i was in your territory hit just 
under 2.0 bar boost today think i may have a boost leak some where :lol:[/quote]

Perhaps someone snuck round. Wound your actuator right up and changed our map 

P.S it wasn't me :lol:


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

So iv been keeping my eye out for another turbo to use or get re worked into a hybrid
and found this little gem a brand new unit  and i got it for a cracking price !!
the guy i bought it from was from basingstoke i met him half way to save postage 
after a bit of a chat he works for Audi very nice chap really pleased with this




























Next i,ll probably do a dry run bolt the TSR manifold to the head bolt on the turbo
just see every thing is ok,, what i,ll also need is 2 new turbo to manifold bolts and one will
require a stud and a nut the same as what is also used with the relentless manifold
the part number is N 907 678 01 its actually a k03 downpipe stud...


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Cant wait to see the results from this Hybrid.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Some good news on the hybrid front Niki from R-tech mapped a A3 with a
k04 hybrid with a final result of 353bhp 345lbft @ 21psi  seems like the hybrids
are taking another step forward what im pleased about im really looking
forward to this even more ! this is getting pretty much near the upper limit
of the turbo, the spec of the turbo is going to be pretty similar to mine

What is being built by a forum member Dan aka "S3TT" who i initially approached
about a hybrid build having seen some of his work ....

The exact thing i look for when it comes to builds mapping etc... is people
who take pride in there work just like you see on this forum with Wak
and Morgans work with mapping or fitting etc...

Dan is building to the spec i wanted great to see people passionate about 
what they do


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

TT SMITHY said:


> Some good news on the hybrid front Niki from R-tech mapped a A3 with a
> k04 hybrid with a final result of 353bhp 345lbft @ 21psi  seems like the hybrids
> are taking another step forward what im pleased about im really looking
> forward to this even more ! this is getting pretty much near the upper limit
> ...


That power figure is similar to a garrett gt28 or ihi vf34 at less boost as well? How is this possible thought ko4 hybrids struggled to make 300 bhp?


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

yeah some strong figures ! the original 300bhp was when it was run on a stock manifold
with the k04 hybrid then tubular manifolds took a max dyno of 344bhp from badger5 bill 
EGT getting high though

i think temps were more under control wmi was used and had 25.5 degrees of timing 
heres the thread with the write up http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/a3-s3-foru ... oy-69.html

Here is the dyno just scroll down  http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/a3-s3-foru ... oy-68.html

the compressor 2283 used in k04 hybrid whats also used in S3 TFSI can reach 360hp.to 370bhp ?
but this is 2.0 and better enviroment to flow those figures

the 1.8t set up is more restrictive to get that


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Also just to add these are getting setup more like BT as well with large port heads
manifolds etc...


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

TT SMITHY said:


> Also just to add these are getting setup more like BT as well with large port heads
> manifolds etc...


Great stuff!


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Just a little update got sent a couple of pics of a few of the turbo parts for my K04 hybrid

The new turbo has been stripped and the housing is currently at the machine shop
and will have some porting work done too ....



Here is the 2283 compressor 8)



And the RS6 turbine ( hot side )


Some opt to have the hot side clipped to combat the surge issue

(*clipping* cutting back the blades delays spool)

Also possibly can help top end power from whats been seen in other hybrid builds ...
but i think with good mapping this hopefully wont be too much of an issue ( i hope )plus the fact
(depending on funds) it might be likely i,ll be running 1.9 bore to enhance spool anyway


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

Not that it's clear but this has the new large pad thrust washer and collar with the modified thrust bearing.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

TT SMITHY said:


> it might be likely i,ll be running 1.9 bore to enhance spool anyway


If you need pistons let me know mate, I'm selling a used mint set.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

TT SMITHY said:


> Just a little update got sent a couple of pics of a few of the turbo parts for my K04 hybrid
> 
> The new turbo has been stripped and the housing is currently at the machine shop
> and will have some porting work done too ....
> ...


No amount of mapping will get rid of surge,they'll just get round it


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

]


s3tt said:


> new large pad thrust washer and collar with the modified thrust bearing.


Sounds good !  its going to need it !! :twisted:


L33JSA said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > it might be likely i,ll be running 1.9 bore to enhance spool anyway
> ...


Ok cheers Lee [smiley=thumbsup.gif] just out of interest the pistons used
on stock crank are slightly different from the stroker pistons arnt they ?
is it small end pin position ?



caney said:


> No amount of mapping will get rid of surge,they'll just get round it


Of course as per discussion the other day 

Actually regards to mapping a couple higher power hybrids were running ME3.8
the ECU is so thick maybe the rules can be bent when mapping to make more power ??? :lol: 
as the ME 7.5 is very sensitive and tightly regulated i suppose ???
and not that its a good idea to bend the rules while mapping of course [smiley=bomb.gif] 

Maybe i should stick with the old school style ME3.8 ECU


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

TT SMITHY said:


> ]
> 
> 
> s3tt said:
> ...


Run me7 with torque monitoring switched off and you can release a whole bundle of power.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

s3tt said:


> Run me7 with torque monitoring switched off and you can release a whole bundle of power.


Cheers Dan when it comes to mapping i,ll certainly leave it to the experts [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

also been checking this out 

Got to hand to the guys across the pond i know this is only a "ko4 hybrid" as some people
put it but some of the testing they do to see where improvements can be made is
brilliant by the way incase you dont know the F23 is a k04 hybrid state side 

Testing cams

IE intake street cam 
Martindale exhaust cam






JBS manifold getting a blast....


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

TT SMITHY said:


> (*clipping* cutting back the blades delays spool)
> 
> Also possibly can help top end power from whats been seen in other hybrid builds ...


7 degree clip on prawns, 2283, and its my original spec hybrid on his car, serviced by Dan on a refresh.
clip was to assist in the initial spool surge, and may well help sustain top end flow.
K04 hotside is the flow limitation overall, but none the less, the largeport A3, with its relentless mani, wmi, all helped contribute to an excellent power/torque figure when mapped by niki.

I am on the fence on the clip currently.. our lupo runs same spec internals on K03s... yes K03s... 332bhp K03 based turbo... BUT hotside is the restriction..


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

I dont think there is any more i can add to get the most out of this and get it flowing as well as it can 
as i have AGU head with TSR manifold and with Dans handy work porting the hot side...

In the new year i will get to work on the block and consider what im going to do with the bottom end
"cheap option" just go for rods or and possibly get it degazed and lightly honed with some new piston
rings with 140k on my current block not sure this is to good of an idea to be honest ....

Middle of the road option apart from going stroker is going 1.9 bore the most likely at the
moment using stock crank had a couple of good offers on pistons but i want to get maximum
bore using 83mm pistons to help spool the reason i went for unclipped turbine in the first place

there only seems a couple of main options on piston compression with JE pistons in mind 
8.5.1 or 9.25.1 looking at im trying to work out what would be best for my setup

TT stock piston compression 9.0.1

AGU piston compression 9.5.1 is where some of the k04 hybrids seemed to respond well from
what iv seen...


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Keep us informed on this cos I ditched the hybrid route for BT but with these results might change my mind due to ease of fitment (and speed)
I was thinking of the Frankenturbo f23 due to very high Turbo Dynamics price but if there's a good alternative could easily be persuaded


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

WHen will it all be ready dude?


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Grahamstt said:


> Keep us informed on this cos I ditched the hybrid route for BT but with these results might change my mind due to ease of fitment (and speed)
> I was thinking of the Frankenturbo f23 due to very high Turbo Dynamics price but if there's a good alternative could easily be persuaded


Well lets be honest some of the figures what have been achieved is BT region  
The best option really is to get your own K04 reworked being cost effective 
speak to Dan he can build to any sec you like and will go that extra mile on
attention to detail,and really helpful unlike other big name companys :roll:


Matt B said:


> WHen will it all be ready dude?


i have no specific date yet early in the new year hopefully

when i receive my turbo then its a case of buying the rest of the bits for the bottom end
pistons,new oil pump crank bearings etc etc

And then the painful bit of the labour costs building and installing it
i wish i had a mate like Lee [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

TT SMITHY said:


> possibly get it degazed and lightly honed with some new piston
> rings with 140k on my current block not sure this is to good of an idea to be honest ....


Why don't you think this is a good idea? If you've got no wear on the bores then do it, can you still see the original honing marks on there? It makes no sense if you're going to all the trouble of removing the pistons to fit rods not to put them back in with new rings - piece of mind and all that.

The pistons I've got for sale are 82.50mm versions.



TT SMITHY said:


> And then the painful bit of the labour costs building and installing it
> i wish i had a mate like Lee [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


Talk to me then


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

L33JSA said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > And then the painful bit of the labour costs building and installing it
> ...


Have u been drinking ?


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Matt B said:


> Have u been drinking ?


Never on a school night mate......have you?


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

L33JSA said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > possibly get it degazed and lightly honed with some new piston
> ...


I,ll drop you a pm later [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

Well my K03s hybrid made 304bhp and then max'd the injectors, 320 is reckon as the tops. 
On

Hopefully good news in respect your K04 one as it's BIGGER


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Got a couple of jobs done today 
stripped my spare bottom end further removing the crankshaft i wont be needing that :roll:









Bagged up all the crank main caps









I,ll be selling this on .....










ahhh thats better a nice bare bottom end  
:lol:










Iv started masking up my ported stock manifold will give it a bit of a freshenup
with some VHT paint

still need to pick up some rear drop links to get my 22mm rear roll bar on 
to go with with my 25mm front ! should hopefully be stiff enough for a few track days 



got a few more parts i need for the cylinder head

Phenolic intake manifold spacer
fsi coil adapters
fsi coils
plugs gaskets etc ...

Then in the new year will crack on buying parts for the bottom end


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

So the cars setup with Neuspeed 25mm front ARB 22mm rear and can honestly say is
one of the best mods to date transforms the car perfectly i just need to get some
more polybushes and DEFCONS upfront to tighten the steering up 

While im saving and buying parts for my build going to get a couple of other
jobs done in preparation first off

REAR DIFFERENTIAL OIL CHANGE

Nice and easy and dead cheap ! all done for £13.50

MOTUL GEAR 300 75w 90 1ltr

£7.50 delivered from fleabay









And a syringe gun to pump it into the Diff.....
£6 delivered 









and a bolt and a couple of nuts to remove the drainage holes 17mm allen key
fitting but this should do the job  









Just wondering if there will ever be a break in the weather to do it ! :x

will be doing the gearbox oil too will be draining the transfer box also
thinking i might use OEM or Redline 75w 90 mt-90 ( GL4 ) < safe to use with
syncromesh gearbox dont go for the GL5 version just so your aware


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

FINALY ! it stopped raining so i took my chance :lol:

first job before draining the Diff oil was to check i could undo the filling bung !
would be a bit of a nightmare if you were to drain the diff oil with out being able 
to refill it ! so loosened that off first...









loosend of drain hole 










and away we go










went and grabbed coffee and left this to drain for 10mins or so
and was left with this so a well needed change










The magnetic bung didn't look tooooo bad i expected worse ...









give it a nice clean up also used another magnet to pull all the the
swarf off









Refitted drainage bung pumped in the new oil with the syringe gun
( worked alright for 6 quid ) filler bung back in...

Test drive check there was no leaks all is good job done


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

This coming week i should have a delivery from TNT with my TFSI crankshaft  
so im going the whole hog 2ltr stroker just looking into pistons right now
im still kind of thinking of going 9,5,1 compression "at the moment" a couple
of reasons really EGT seems to be problematic so from what iv seen so far
people run slightly higher comp so reduces so much need for high BOOST 
to make power and keeping EGT more under control..

Also another thing i will incorporate into the build is PCV DELETE

POSITIVE CRANK VENTILATION i think not

Paying for V-power each time i fill up i dont want that octane lowered 
by all those crappy oil vapors to be recycled into the combustion chamber 
and dont want to be dragging it through the turbo either

so i,ll run a hose straight from the crank case breather up to cam cover
breather where it will be T joined straight to catch can venting to
atmosphere

So with a nice clean airways will hopefully have a nice healthy chunk of
timing advance when mapped ...


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I think you will need to buy a special oil pump drive gear

http://www.intengineering.com/oil-pump- ... crankshaft


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Matt B said:


> I think you will need to buy a special oil pump drive gear
> 
> http://www.intengineering.com/oil-pump- ... crankshaft


Matt can i not take the drive gear off my spare crank and use that ? not that it matters
to much thats cheap ! 

Actually iv got to order some stuff from IE at some point i,ll just order it then


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Talk about quick delivery this arrived today 

TSFI CRANKSHAFT


















Sweeeet


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice! Have you decided what brand you use for crankshaft bearings? ARP or OEM bolts to attach it on the block?


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

nate42 said:


> Nice! Have you decided what brand you use for crankshaft bearings? ARP or OEM bolts to attach it on the block?


Hi Nate i,ll be using ACL main, thrust, and rod bearings and will be going with OEM head bolts 
a few have run these close to 500bhp without issue so will be more then enough for my application
"if" i would ever take it in that range i would uprate the valve train and use ARP 
bolts if i were ever to go there

Cheers


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Met S3TT today to pick up my k04 hybrid turbo what he built for me what an absolute pleasure
really nice guy thanks Dan 

Just to go over some of the spec of the turbo

2283 compressor 
RS6 turbine
some porting work done on the hotside 
15psi actuator 

heres a few pics 









2283 Compressor










RS6 turbine










My camara didnt pick up some of the porting so well but get the idea









Really nice work im well pleased with this 

Iv never seen the relentless in person but I showed S3TT my TSR manifold
he thought it was allot heavier and runners on the TSR was allot thicker 
what is good ! because that manifold will be getting mighty HOT :lol:


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Looks like everythings coming together nicely mate


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

L33JSA said:


> Looks like everythings coming together nicely mate


Yeah its getting there  iv been checking out pistons and those Mahle Powerpack 
stroker pistons you suggested look brilliant from the information i dug up on them
all round great piston they are a bit more expensive but absolute quality ! if budget
allows i wouldnt mind those just have to see how things go  .....


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

TT SMITHY said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like everythings coming together nicely mate
> ...


Worth every penny mate believe me.

Its what Matts got in his and I've got a set here for mine


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

L33JSA said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > L33JSA said:
> ...


I can see why !! :mrgreen: 









even if i have to wait a little longer to get them :x :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

TT SMITHY said:


> even if i have to wait a little longer to get them :x :lol:


You need to be careful that you get the correct ones. You will see that a lot of places say they can't fit 225 block. Lee got some that fitted the 225 - as long as you use awp squirters.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah i did notice that Matt i believe the TT 225 Oil spray jets are in a slightly different
position to other 06a blocks ? causing clearance issues ?? i will be picking up the AWP
oil spray jets though..as it goes my spare block im using is an AGU so maybe this wont be
so much of an issue ?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

TT SMITHY said:


> Yeah i did notice that Matt i believe the TT 225 Oil spray jets are in a slightly different
> position to other 06a blocks ? causing clearance issues ?? i will be picking up the AWP
> oil spray jets though..as it goes my spare block im using is an AGU so maybe this wont be
> so much of an issue ?


Fair enough, it might not be a problem for you with that block. Do you have some timelines in mind for this build ?? I see you have got a fair bit of your stuff now. You decided on clutch?


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Matt B said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah i did notice that Matt i believe the TT 225 Oil spray jets are in a slightly different
> ...


As far as engine parts go im almost there im looking at buying pistons at the end of this month"hopefully"
then thats the last major expense on the engine, then just need all the other bits and pieces
like oil pump gear for crank various gaskets 83.5 head gasket ,head bolts , oil pump etc etc...
so maybe a couple of months or so ? then get it all courierd or may take a road trip myself and drop this
to "Bent Rod Motorsport " for building [smiley=dude.gif]

I have not looked too much at what clutch specifically yet I will have a look to find something
suitable ...

cheers


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Right i thought i would double check spoke to IE about the Mahle powerpak 
stroker pistons clearances will be perfectly fine for my AGU block coooool 8)

Was checking out there nice new glossy catalog too
http://www.intengineering.com/catalog/


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Due to other commitments i,ll have to make a few little compromises along the way as much 
as i wanted the Mahle pistons i wanted something to fit a bit more in budget but at the
same time not to compromise to much on quality as with anything i buy for the car
i do try and do my homework [smiley=book2.gif] :lol:

Some pistons caught my eye they are made by Carrillo i knew of them as they sell good quality con-rods
i didnt really know much about there pistons but some of the info on there design and standard features
look really good 








http://www.cp-carrillo.com/Tech/PistonT ... fault.aspx

so after trawling through a few threads allot of people commented on how good quality they
are some of the best machining they have seen i was sold ( U.S such good sales men ) :lol:

Anyway after a bit of haggling i got these for a great price 

The spec

83mm , 9.5.1 compression 92.8 stroke

Once they arrive and have been canned with import tax i,ll post some pics


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Looking forward to this coming together one of the more interesting threads in a sea of dross lately


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

jamman said:


> Looking forward to this coming together one of the more interesting threads in a sea of dross lately


Thanks allot jamman  actually there could be something really quite cool in the pipeline
i,ll keep my cards close to my chest for the moment (its in discussion not sure if its happening yet )
could be interesting....

cheers


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

And you know I am gonna be watching this with interest.

Bent rod motorsport - 2L hybrid build. You better not be faster than me


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

jamman said:


> Looking forward to this coming together one of the more interesting threads in a sea of dross lately


PLUS ONE on the sea of dross.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Matt B said:


> And you know I am gonna be watching this with interest.
> 
> Bent rod motorsport - 2L hybrid build. You better not be faster than me


Not likely ! :lol: but this is where there could be a bit of a twist we will see :roll:

Matt are you running a southbend clutch ? iv been checking these out on 034 motorsport
i was thinking S.B clutch pressure plate with DMF i did want a light flywheel i say
to myself chatter would not bother me but actually it could possibly end up getting on 
my nerves hmmm lol

when every thing is built im also looking at a wideband conversion so will see
the Wakmeister with this http://www.raceline-ws.com/rlwa_18_adapter
and try to do this viewtopic.php?f=2&t=169736&p=1731224

see how it goes


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

TT SMITHY said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > And you know I am gonna be watching this with interest.
> ...


Southbend stage 3 OFE for DMF. Supposed to be good for 400 torques, instant grab and very impressed. 
Early days but so far so good


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

400 'torques'... it's almost like Clarkson's joined the TT Forum.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Mondo said:


> 400 'torques'... it's almost like Clarkson's joined the TT Forum.


I couldnt remember if it was lb/ft or Nm - it was a litte cop out on my behalf ha ha.
I think everything in the states is imperial so I am going for lb/ft


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, I'd say 'lb/ft' or 'pounds per foot' but I've heard it said as 'foot pounds'.

As long as you've got more 'torques' than whats-his-face your manhood is assured. :wink:

Oh, and slightly OT, my adapters should be with me next week! Woo-hoo!

Now, back to our regularly scheduled discussion...


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Matt B said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > Matt B said:
> ...


Ok cool sounds good ,,,,yeah i might over spec the clutch just to cover myself

Southbend

TX series Stage 2 Torque Capacity 425lb*ft:

OFE series Stage 3 Torque Capacity 480lb*ft:

the stage 2 will probably do nicely


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Right while i wait for various parts i borrowed an engine stand from a pal at work
so i can start cleaning this block


























Now i cant be turning up @ Bent Rod Motorsport with a scabby 
looking engine block :lol:

so im going to spend a bit of time getting this cleaned right up
and get some VHT engine enamel to make this look a bit more 
presentable :wink:

Actually on another note i was talking to doug (franken turbo ) via ASN about his
stroker setup with his hybrid and as it goes he is running a stroker engine what was put
together in situ !!!!

( Check this out ! )

Stock pistons (yes thats right no block boring ) just honed and rings replaced
ALH crank 95.5 stroke
custom length conrods to match the stroke with the stock pistons

giving 1968cc displacement

oil squirters were blocked off, it is under beta testing and may over come the oil
squirter issue but dropping them a few mm

but still what a great idea thinking outside of the box , if this come to market
it could be really affordable way to go stroker nice idea ...


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Think i may of found a few things wrong with the engine block so could be scrap
i,ll have to drop a few messages with pics to find out ahhhhh how anoying !!! :?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Fingers crossed mate


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

TT SMITHY said:


> Think i may of found a few things wrong with the engine block so could be scrap
> i,ll have to drop a few messages with pics to find out ahhhhh how anoying !!! :?


hmm, that would be a shame mate, lucky blocks are cheap. Can you describe the issue?


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Its pretty safe to say i wont be using this block here is whats happen
the bracket what bolts on to the side of the block crank gear side
looks like it was screwed in to far putting a hole in the block :x










this is what i found hanging off inside the block










also the inner crank bearing caps has a few small indentation marks
right on the edge where the crank bearing sit the camera cant really
pick it up but quite visible to the naked eye









I know these blocks are cheap its just the hassle of getting another
i was thinking just using my existing block will be without the car
for a while or hunt for another block plenty around though
i dont know i,ll think about it bloody motors

Booooooo ! :lol:


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

Darren, I've got a block from my TT it suffered a melted piston and has a small indent on no 3 cylinder wall as a result, but I think as you plan on machining the block it won't matter as it'll clear it..

It's yours if you want... Add to the R&D


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

TBH though i think the shell sits inside those dents so not sure it'll matter and the hole can be welded up.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

s3tt said:


> Darren, I've got a block from my TT it suffered a melted piston and has a small indent on no 3 cylinder wall as a result, but I think as you plan on machining the block it won't matter as it'll clear it..
> 
> It's yours if you want... Add to the R&D


Dan your my hero cheers !  thanks so much for the offer !


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

s3tt said:


> TBH though i think the shell sits inside those dents so not sure it'll matter and the hole can be welded up.


I think it will be covered by the crank shells i wasn't sure if this would raise an issue
i dropped a message off to BRM headquarters of the hole as well see what he thinks

thanks


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

s3tt said:


> TBH though i think the shell sits inside those dents so not sure it'll matter and the hole can be welded up.


^ this.

All fixable mate so dont stress about it. Upto you though if you want to keep your eyes peeled for another block. Happy to work with either.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

s3tt said:


> TBH though i think the shell sits inside those dents so not sure it'll matter and the hole can be welded up.


^ this.

All fixable mate so dont stress about it. Upto you though if you want to keep your eyes peeled for another block. Happy to work with either.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

So few little updates going on  Pistons arrived they look pretty cool !
here is a few pics...









Bit grubby inside from the packaging but looks pretty good overall ...










Check out those valve reliefs fooook me  i better start looking
for some super high lift cams ! :lol: 









On another good note id dont know what happened to the import tax i think
they made a mistake on the invoice ( cough cough ) :roll:

Now what is left is the last order of build parts from Integrated engineering
consisting of

Head gasket 83.5mm
main bearings thrust washers
crank oil pump gear ( for FSI Crank )
downpipe bung ( for welding into downpipe EGT probe )
couple of resistors ( SAI removal,n249 but once mapped out spare resistor will be used
for possible wide-band conversion ie VVT
fluidampr ( depending on funds +seriously tempted to run Single mass fly wheel)

rest of the parts from Audi 
oil pump
head bolt set
various gaskets 
studs nuts

So still a bit to sort out but the parts list is shrinking 

After the problem with the block despite it being repairable im going to ditch it
and take S3TT,s offer of donating a spare block 

While im there i will be giving my Hybrid back to Dan as he has come up with a new spec
what im going to trial hopfully this will be a nice step up and will be snapping at
the heels of those BT guys :lol:

its coming along nicely


----------



## james 91 (Jul 12, 2011)

Niiiiice. Nothing better than a shiny new machined part.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

james 91 said:


> Niiiiice. Nothing better than a shiny new machined part.


Yeah must admit i do like the engine parts its nice to get my hands on the stuff whats
normally hidden in the engine


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice pistons. What make are they?


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Matt B said:


> Nice pistons. What make are they?


They are CP made by Carrilo http://www.cp-carrillo.com/Tech/PistonT ... fault.aspx
the valve reliefs are rather large but obviously high lift cams and can be used
with over sized valves ..


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Looking good Daz!

You won't stop thinking about cams now, those pistons are just taunting you. :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Watching this with great interest hope it all goes smoooooth. 8)

But for the time being can we get back to the numerous what oil, what PSI or how do I change a f*cking sidelight posts :twisted:

Not too mention what MPG do you get......


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

E3 YOB said:


> Looking good Daz!
> 
> You won't stop thinking about cams now, those pistons are just taunting you. :lol:


honestly don't ! things have gone to far already :lol: i think maybe i,ll leave
that thought for the future BT project far far away :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

TT SMITHY said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good Daz!
> ...


You will be checking into rehab sooner than you think :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

jamman said:


> Watching this with great interest hope it all goes smoooooth. 8)
> 
> But for the time being can we get back to the numerous what oil, what PSI or how do I change a f*cking sidelight posts :twisted:
> 
> Not too mention what MPG do you get......


Cheers Jamman i know its a roundabout of the same posts over and over :lol:


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

E3 YOB said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > E3 YOB said:
> ...


High lift cams, high lift cams

i might get some plasticine to cover up those valve reliefs up i think they might
haunt me [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## Billy225 (Dec 29, 2012)

Very nice as quoted above nothing better than a new machined part !


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

I caught this from the U.S im not sure how much effect this would have but
thought i might explore this also becuase i havnt got enough to think about [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
iv borrowed allot of info here so i hope the guy dont mind cutting and pasting
a few bits 

Looking at the choke points one being manifold i think iv got this covered
with a good tubular manifold another thing what has been highlighted 
what could be of interest is the turbine housing it was suggested these
turbos work best with expansion housings...

it was said even with a 3" downpipe its chokeing up the downpipe section
small turbine housings were designed to work best with expansion chambers

Look at how Audi designs their stock downpipe entrance
a good example TTRS downpipe









*Side by side OEM DP and aftermarket to illustrate the expansion from the exhaust piping size at the DP entrance. *









I know how limited space is for the downpipe i wondered if pipewerx could knock up
some thing along the lines of this for the K04 same downpipe just a larger
expansion housing

Increasing the size of the chamber and nice a expansion on the downpipe where it meets 
the turbine housing sound like a good idea this probably be a bugger to make interesting 
all the same 

I better stick a couple of quid on the lottery tonight i need more money !


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Pipewerx compared to original








Don't be fooled, the original is skinny it's the heat shield that makes it look as big

Cheers Graham


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Grahamstt said:


> Pipewerx compared to original
> 
> Don't be fooled, the original is skinny it's the heat shield that makes it look as big
> 
> Cheers Graham


Hi i know what your saying it was mainly to give a visual idea of what is
suggested  i will keep an eye out for any data to back up the idea

Here is what the guy is looking at ....

what work best for 3" exhaust and high turbine pressure output and 
marginally higher exhaust pulse pressure.... the modification will include a
3.5" pipe at the DP flange expanding to a 4" for a good bit before gradually
tapering back to 3"

*This is kinda what we're going to do with the DP to implement the expansion
needed. The smaller piping will be 3" and expanding as much as needed to meet with the hotside.*









example he gave

example, Mistsubi in the CT9A EVO platform, realized this issue and went from a 9.8 to 10.5 o2 housing (bolt-on hotside extension) mid-production. This substantially helped spool and allowed much higher output throughout the powerband.

I will keep an eye out for further results on this this ...


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

TT SMITHY said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> > Pipewerx compared to original
> ...


Interesting work as usual ... I have a k04 exhaust flange if needed


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

TT SMITHY said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> > Pipewerx compared to original
> ...


Interesting work as usual ... I have a k04 exhaust flange if needed


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

s3tt said:


> Interesting work as usual ... I have a k04 exhaust flange if needed


Yeah some nice ideas out there ! i,ll save this and a few other ideas for after
its up and running so it will make it more visible what gains can be made as bolt on 
if any...

just so its clear to see where the improvements are being made


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

several months have past and with quite a few other distractions im really
behind schedule on this but no big deal really but still im ready to get this build done
SO just ordering the last engine parts from I.E to get this moving forward 

so what im going to order...

Overbore head gasket
crank shells
thrust washers
nordlock washers ( for manifold turbo )
EGT bung for downpipe
crank oil gear ( for FSI crank )
resistors (to go with wide-band conversion )
few misc parts

from audi
oil pump , chain, tensioner
various gaskets,, bolts
timing belt kit
head bolts

just looking into a clutch,s thinking maybe spec stage 2 or southbend
something that will handle a few launches maybe a single mass flywheel
depending if i click a fluidampr to the basket on the order with I.E lol

i have a couple of grands worth of parts in boxes in my spare room
iv got sick of looking at it got to get this done !!.... :lol:

Also the service light has been on its over due a service so will be
nice to have a freshly bored engine in there finally...


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Glad to see you are still going ahead with this


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hope it's a smooth build matey


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Matt B said:


> Glad to see you are still going ahead with this


Cheers Matt i,ll get there in the end lol



jamman said:


> Hope it's a smooth build matey


Hope so mate dont think my bank could take too many hiccups 

while im adding things to the cart on I.E i jumped on ebay for
a little look around and got engine block number 2










bores 3 & 4 have a few marks on from a fuelling issue not a problem
as its getting bored out looks like its sprayed up saves me a job
40 quid just the job


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Integrated Engineering order complete  a trip to Audi to go
and i,ll have pretty damn near all the materials for the build
but know doubt iv missed something... :roll:

last major cost for the build will be clutch so god damn expensive !
may need a couple more paychecks before i order that...

Still cant beat a bit of online shopping for the motor :wink:
ha ha love it


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Engine number 2 arrived today i just cant seem to get an engine in one
piece !!! :lol: im not buying another i,ll make do this time ! :roll:

got damaged by the courier it looks like fixable i would of thought
iv still got the bit what broke off should weld back on no problems
i hope










inside looks a bit better at least










Iv decided im going to retain a duel mass flywheel and run this with
a spec stage 2 clutch what i,ll order shortly

If i get chance i,ll be off to Audi tomorrow to order the remaining parts


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I am still with a DMF - no probs to date


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

The parts are flooding in now  just got to go and pay
import charges from my I.E order doh !

rookie mistake picked up a Contitech timing belt kit + v belt
should of got this from Audi for the warranty alone i,ll
put this down to experience or have to bit the bullet 
and get another :roll:

mind you this is the first ever build iv been involved in

all is left to get is...
new injector seats for my ported manifold
water pump
OEM oil pump + tensioner
turbo and down-pipe gasket
crank seals, oil housing gasket
crank timing gear + bolt
various bolts and etc
and im pretty damn there

iv got boxes and boxes of stuff i better start getting this organized

made start to sort a few bits out









sprayed my inlet manifold wrinkle black i wont give up my day job lol
looks ok though 

might try and pick up my I.E stuff this afternoon


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Gates racing Kevlar timing belt and manual tensioner ftw


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Matt B said:


> Gates racing Kevlar timing belt and manual tensioner ftw


Yeah Matt they look a nice bit of kit saw a video of i think it was I.E
showing how to set them up very nice  i wish i had the budget
to get the best of everything believe me !
maybe on the next turbo upgrade lol

Put some studs in the turbo today mated it to the manifold
doesn't fit :lol: just needs a little taken out on the
hole in the flange no big deal i remember frase mentioned
nothing ever fits how right he was lol


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Right seen as i got most of my engine parts i started to have a think
what im going to do with the ECU im really not happy with how the
APX- narrowband runs if there is an issue it is pretty crap at
letting you know about it so want to run a BAM ECU ....

I did have a look at a harness adapter for running a wide-band 
lambda but for the cost it wasn't really worth it i thought i
may as well buy the loom so i did 

Just bought a complete BAM engine bay harness and ECU
for 90 quid this solves allot of problems at once for me
i was going to run a standalone EGT gauge so instead of
filling up my vents with more gauges i can just tap into
my liquid tt for EGT if needed

Ideally i would get the loom-Ecu in when the engine is out
but i think the ECU will need to be meddled with as i have no
VVT in my AGU head not sure this will affect fuel trims
plus various others bits needs coding out and probably
would be nice to get the ECU and scale in the Deka 630cc 
pre engine install run the engine in with a basic map
then have a second bite of the cherry and take the turbo
to an inch of its life lol so will have a think about that...

So will also need

wide-band lambda probe
Stock egt probe probably stick that in the downpipe
BAM maf or go for S4 maf just for the hell of it
and a tuner to pull all this together


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

I can do the wiring loom and mount the sensors mate when the engine swap is done - makes sense to do it then aswell


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

L33JSA said:


> I can do the wiring loom and mount the sensors mate when the engine swap is done - makes sense to do it then aswell


yeah makes sense really doesn't it :wink: i,ll just have to see if i can get
the ECU attended to....

i dont think just the loom itself will fit my existing ecu some of the pins
connectors are different to the ecu i think ?


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

ECU is easy fella,

Drop it off and I'll sort that for you. Need to check over the turbo anyway so can do both at the same time.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

When is this build starting


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

s3tt said:


> ECU is easy fella,
> 
> Drop it off and I'll sort that for you. Need to check over the turbo anyway so can do both at the same time.


Thats brilliant Dan thanks !


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Matt B said:


> When is this build starting


I,ll be picking the rest of my stuff up from audi end of next week
then should be able to drop the parts at BRM in august


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Good news bud. You have made a good choice using Lee - you won't be disappointed.
Might even get to meet you at BRM HQ


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Matt B said:


> Good news bud. You have made a good choice using Lee - you won't be disappointed.
> Might even get to meet you at BRM HQ


Yeah Matt it was a no brainer really Lee seems a good lad been really
helpful with questions iv asked etc just from looking at your build
his care and attention to detail is spot on plus the fact he can knock
up funny shape spanners to access bolts may need one of those
for my manifold nuts :roll: :lol:

Hopefully if your around will be good to meet up with you at BRM
[smiley=cheers.gif]

Got my MOT august too having a look around my motor got to do
my front brake pads getting excessive wear on outer front tyres
i did not get my wheel alignment after my front ARB fitting 
naughty me :roll:

Subrame is soaked in oil looks like a power steering leak AGAIN ! Boooo!!
its very slow leak but looks like i,ll have to replace them too [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

At a loose end today thought i might take the wheels of for a clean
cant stand the bbs wheels there such a pain will be nice when the dust 
settles after the build to get some simple design alloys

Need to get some pads they are getting looowwww










gave the calipers a bit of a scrub too


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

TT SMITHY said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Good news bud. You have made a good choice using Lee - you won't be disappointed.
> ...


Am sure I will pop down if I ain't busy fella, take you for a spin in mine to give u a taste of the power


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Matt B said:


> Am sure I will pop down if I ain't busy fella, take you for a spin in mine to give u a taste of the power


Matt that would be awesome mate im sure you will be thinking here is what power you could of
had :lol: yeah dont know if thats a good idea i dont want to feel to underwhelmed 
when mine is up and running :wink: lol


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

TT SMITHY said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Am sure I will pop down if I ain't busy fella, take you for a spin in mine to give u a taste of the power
> ...


I thought it was standard 225 when he ran me up to tesco :!:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

tonksy26 said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > Matt B said:
> ...


Cool, we can have a play down the bypass when yours is finished then :lol:


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Matt B said:


> Cool, we can have a play down the bypass when yours is finished then :lol:


It could end up with one of those dodgy autobahn races with the google translated
road signs races on camera could be controversial :roll: :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

TT SMITHY said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Cool, we can have a play down the bypass when yours is finished then :lol:
> ...


Noooooo, i couldnt stand the controversy


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

tonksy26 said:


> I thought it was standard 225 when he ran me up to tesco :!:


Just goes to show that it can be a right unassuming tame pussy cat when it wants to be


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I could get my Go Pro out to record a little footage...
Steve


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

V6RUL said:


> I could get my Go Pro out to record a little footage...
> Steve


Now there's an idea lol. Wak has gone into hiding since his vid :lol:


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> I could get my Go Pro out to record a little footage...
> Steve


I'm in......


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> I thought it was standard 225 when he ran me up to tesco :!:


Im sure Matt does not feel the need to redline it every where
even when going to tesco :wink:



V6RUL said:


> I could get my Go Pro out to record a little footage...
> Steve


they look really good little cameras to catch all the action a member posted
this on the forum events gti international really nice editing for those who 
have not seen it .....






I really cant wait to get stuck in on these events


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Got my BAM ECU and engine loom today...










all the connections look good none broken im not sure if i need
the other part of the harness to complete the conversion
i,ll find out or if anybody knows ??

cheers


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Where you get the loom from mate ? And how mcuh did you pay ?


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> Where you get the loom from mate ? And how mcuh did you pay ?


Just got it from ebay mate i paid 90 quid for the ecu and engine loom
there is normally a few floating around on there ....


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Check the coil pack harness whilst its off the car. If the wire is cracked then replace


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

I think tonksy had a few broken connectors didn't you mate ?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

TT SMITHY said:


> I think tonksy had a few broken connectors didn't you mate ?


I was talking about yours mate. I know tonksys loom has issues and his had cracked wires on the coil pack harness - I was suggesting you have a close look at yours bud - especially with it being 2nd hand


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah every clip on my loom is fooked. Was talking to lee about it and decided hat whilst everything is out we may aswell change the loom for a new one, hence me asking where you got yours from and how much they go for


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Matt B said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > I think tonksy had a few broken connectors didn't you mate ?
> ...


Yeah matt it will get my full attention this weekend i,ll clean all the connectors
and loom up i will go over the coil harness it looks in pretty good condition overall


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Just for reference anyone who is doing ECU-LOOM conversion
you dont just need the engine harness you also need the other
part of the loom as this has the most important part on the loom
the lambda connection and the EGT connection so will be grabing
the other part of the harness too....

Also this was well over due !! and interior clean and a blast
with the jetwash...

but first things first lets get amped up about it yeeee hahhhh


open her up and get the hoooover in there damp cloth on the dash...



Jetwash and towled down


job done


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Looking good mate


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

Cars looking really nice


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

cam69 said:


> Looking good mate


Cheers Cam ......

Hey also did you sell your engine on ebay by any chance ?
i saw the exact same spec built at JKM etc etc....
im sure it was your engine same photo,s etc...



turbo87 said:


> Cars looking really nice


Cheers it scrubs up ok


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've still got it mate trying to sell it I have a standard bam engine in now


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

cam69 said:


> I've still got it mate trying to sell it I have a standard bam engine in now


Oh right how come you removed it -replaced it ?


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

I could not make good power from it with the ko4 because of the low compresion pistons when Wak was mapping it would not take much timing advance so I've swapped for standard engine now and it's making 270bhp the other engine would be good for a big turbo but I don't intend on going down that route so I'm going to sell it and try and make some money back from it.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Just sorted out most of my last parts from Audi










Fook meee 127 for an oil pump :x good old Audi
actually the parts guy was really helpful asking
about my build etc i suppose that helpfulness 
comes at a premium :lol:

im beginning to have doubts about all this now If i could 
do this all over again i would do just conrods !!

really feels like iv bitten off more then i can chew with this build....
getting a bit of spending fatigue now :?

On a slightly lighter note the new adapters arrived today from I.E


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Lovely......I can almost guarantee that you'll have forgotten something.

You might want to send me a list just so I can check incase I can think of anything for you to spend more money on lol


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

TT SMITHY said:


> im beginning to have doubts about all this now If i could
> do this all over again i would do just conrods !!
> 
> really feels like iv bitten off more then i can chew with this build....
> getting a bit of spending fatigue now :?


Know the feeling mate lol lee sent me a estimate of the total spend today inc labour .... It was more than I had in mind for a budget and I nearly fell off my chair.

Least I know it's all done and been done properly mate.



L33JSA said:


> You might want to send me a list just so I can check incase I can think of anything for you to spend more money on lol


Certainly good at that mate


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

tonksy26 said:


> *Least I know it's all done and been done properly mate.*


^This!!!



tonksy26 said:


> Certainly good at that mate


If you're going to do a job....you might aswell do it properly as you said


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

L33JSA said:


> Lovely......I can almost guarantee that you'll have forgotten something.
> 
> You might want to send me a list just so I can check incase I can think of anything for you to spend more money on lol


Oh i know iv missed a few bits i can think of a few off the top of my head :lol: 
but im certain nothing overly drastic...

i will compile a list some when for you to look over....
i need to give my wallet a rest for 5 mins :lol:

got to sort my clutch out yet f*@%*in hell [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I've got a oem luk clutch plate that is yours for a special deal of £500 and will hand deliver it to lee all ready and waiting for you ? :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes - he has forgotten a big turbo. That hybrid will soooooooo limit this build. Sell it and get a gtx2867r and a tsr Mani and downpipe and you will be over my 430 easily


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Matt B said:


> Yes - he has forgotten a big turbo. That hybrid will soooooooo limit this build. Sell it and get a gtx2867r and a tsr Mani and downpipe and you will be over my 430 easily


Sod that....if you're gonna do it....at least do it properly....GT3071/76 ftw


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

L33JSA said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Yes - he has forgotten a big turbo. That hybrid will soooooooo limit this build. Sell it and get a gtx2867r and a tsr Mani and downpipe and you will be over my 430 easily
> ...


I dunno, I quite like my spool. 1.5 bar at just over 3800 - if anything it's a little too quick - god damned surge


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> I've got a oem luk clutch plate that is yours for a special deal of £500 and will hand deliver it to lee all ready and waiting for you ? :wink:


 NO :lol:



Matt B said:


> Yes - he has forgotten a big turbo. That hybrid will soooooooo limit this build. Sell it and get a gtx2867r and a tsr Mani and downpipe and you will be over my 430 easily


lol @ Matt iv got a feeling i will hear words like get a real turbo on a regular basis :roll:
:lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

TT SMITHY said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a oem luk clutch plate that is yours for a special deal of £500 and will hand deliver it to lee all ready and waiting for you ? :wink:
> ...


I think you are correct


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

TT SMITHY said:


> ..... i will hear words like get a real turbo on a regular basis :roll:
> :lol:


...get a real mans turbo.....


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Matt B said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> > Matt B said:
> ...


Im looking at 1.5 bar from idle :lol: on a serious note also im only running
a stock valve train not sure how far over 400bhp it would go ? and no im not going to 
supertec the head :lol: keep getting calls from my bank asking if my card has been stolen
lol


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

Or fit a Tfsi hybrid and run over 400bhp


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

:lol: you guys crack me up you wait this little k04 unit
will be sucking in MAF ggggg,s yooo :wink: lol


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

s3tt said:


> Or fit a Tfsi hybrid and run over 400bhp


If you test this hybrid properly that you've got on atm we could both run high end hybrids ! :wink:

Which poor mans hybrid you going for smithy ?


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

i think that Tfsi hybrid is going to fly !



tonksy26 said:


> s3tt said:
> 
> 
> > Or fit a Tfsi hybrid and run over 400bhp
> ...


currently iv got 2283 compressor and rs6 turbine unclipped


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

s3tt said:


> Or fit a Tfsi hybrid and run over 400bhp


Always wondered about these units......sounds like a plan to me...


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Waits for Dan to spill the beans :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

What sort of flange/ manifold for these tfsi hybrids?


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

TT SMITHY said:


> .....plus the fact he can knock
> up funny shape spanners to access bolts may need one of those
> for my manifold nuts :roll: :lol:


Speaking of which.....I modded a spanner today to remove Tonksy's turbo off his Relentless manifold....what a crap design that is!! :evil:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

L33JSA said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > .....plus the fact he can knock
> ...


I did warn you


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

L33JSA said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > .....plus the fact he can knock
> ...


 :lol: yeah the turbo mani on mine isn't tooooo bad but this little bugger
is a different story one word hideous ! i just wanted to prove to myself
that its actually possible to get it on there :lol: 
no chance of using a washer though not enough room


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

Ditch the stud and nut and use a Allen bolt and cerated washer.. Fitment and doing up isn't an issue then


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

My dp was on with Allen bolts instead of having the five bolt flange studded. Two of them rounded when trying to get it off. Needless to say it was a nightmare to get off and its back on studs and k nuts


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

After a few wobbly moments with leaks... parts failing
time to move onwards and upwards ....

So what to do about this ECU sealed in a security cage
it needs to come out ! 










There was only one thing for it !










Got ya !










In the near future this will be sent off to some underground
lab in an undisclosed location for bench flashing :wink:

although im not using the car a great deal at the moment
took it out for a spin but after swapping my jetex filter what was
wrecked for the S2000 cone filter i was mighty impressed pulling
really well until redline this may be a permanent addition 
cant go wrong for the price either....


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Smithy the vibrations the grinding put through your ecu might not be good.

Hope everything goes super smooth


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

jamman said:


> Smithy the vibrations the grinding put through your ecu might not be good.
> 
> Hope everything goes super smooth


Oh really ? Hmm ok hope it's alright then ....not sure what the normal
Procedure is to remove the security casing but that was my version
anyway :lol:

Super smooth could be wishful thinking ... engine build
ECU and loom swap in one go if I get through that
trouble free I will be one happy chap !


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Go to be super smooth because it goes with ya name

"Super Smooth Smithy" 

Good luck


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

jamman said:


> Go to be super smooth because it goes with ya name
> 
> "Super Smooth Smithy"
> 
> Good luck


:lol: thanks mate I'm sure it will all be fine 

Cheers !


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice pink gloves [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Grahamstt said:


> Nice pink gloves [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


 :-* :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

TT SMITHY said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Smithy the vibrations the grinding put through your ecu might not be good.
> ...


It's the only way to do it. Don't worry, no moving parts in the ECU. Had to grind mine off when fitting a fresh loom.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

TT SMITHY said:


> Super smooth could be wishful thinking ... engine build
> ECU and loom swap in one go if I get through that
> trouble free I will be one happy chap !


It's all in the preparation...


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

E3 YOB said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Hi Frase good to see you pop back on the forum mate  
Yeah I was thinking to myself the way the car gets smashed around hitting pot
Holes every where I'm sure a bit of grinding wouldn't hurt :wink:



L33JSA said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > Super smooth could be wishful thinking ... engine build
> ...


Absolutely  my heart will still be in my mouth with the first turn of the
Key when its finally all ready so don't worry if I'm looking a little pale :lol:


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

So the car has been stood up on the drive way for a while now
so i thought i,ll blow off the cobwebs and took a drive to guildford
to drop of my turbo to S3TT going to change the spec of the hybrid
he,s putting in an even larger compressor and turbine  
after a little chat with Dan hit the road.....

Strange one driving home the LCD blinked a few times
like there was a cut in power then slightly later down the
road battery light came on for about 5 to 10 mins
then went off again ??? ffs i hope its not dashpod
issues ! :?

Hit some real bad traffic on the way home soon as it
cleared i was hammering it and then just missed a dopey
pigeon he was lucky ! if i hit him he would of vaporized 
:lol:

Also im looking to get my Tsr manifold slightly modified
so hope to hear back from TSR next week......


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Tell Dan Mondo says Hi. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Tell Dan Mondo says Hi. [smiley=gossip.gif]


Hmmm what are you up too ?  your not going to upset
your mate Damo at the next Rolling road day are you :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

:roll:

:wink:


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Just received my TSR manifold back as I want to maximise
Flow every way possible I had to have this done got to
Get that hybrid working hard :wink:

This was also pointed out by Dan when I showed him a while
Back......

As you can see its narrower then the turbo mani
Flange also didn't want any pressure drop before
Turbine...










So lets get some extra flow !

I asked Tsr for a larger pipe with equal diameter to the
Flange but it wasn't really possible so a bit of porting
Went on


























That's looking better  that should get that turbine spinning
Still got to collect my hybrid from Dan I've just been so busy
With work I've been falling behind a bit getting this done...


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Wondered what had happened to you!!

Looking good though mate.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

L33JSA said:


> Wondered what had happened to you!!
> 
> Looking good though mate.


Yeah been a bit hectic I will make it to BRM at some point
That's for sure :wink:


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Actually Lee I will try to leave the whole car with you
I know how meticulous you are :wink:

I,ll see if I can arrange a drop off all depends what
Other transport I can sort out we,ll see


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

That would be preferable if I'm honest mate.

Got no problems dropping you off at Liverpool station or anywhere that might help you get home?

Also possibly investing in a car transporter too shortly which is another possibility.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry for the stupid question...Lee...are you a performance specialist (I prefer this to the word mechanic :roll: )?


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

No, I would not class myself as a 'performance specialist' because I do not do everything that would involve a full package...i.e mapping etc - I just stick to the hardware side of things i.e. engines etc

However what I would say is that I'm a 'mechanic that cares about his work' and adopts a common sense approach and prefers to do things 'properly' (whenever funds allow) to ensure the longevity of the vehicle/engine. I'll fully admit to not knowing everything about cars & engines but what I don't know I will go away and research properly before putting anything into practice.

No car will every leave me without me being 110% happy - if this takes extra time & effort to get to this level then so be it.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I have a 430 bhp tt that only goes to Lee for work. Read into that what you will


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

L33JSA said:


> No, I would not class myself as a 'performance specialist' because I do not do everything that would involve a full package...i.e mapping etc - I just stick to the hardware side of things i.e. engines etc
> 
> However what I would say is that I'm a 'mechanic that cares about his work' and adopts a common sense approach and prefers to do things 'properly' (whenever funds allow) to ensure the longevity of the vehicle/engine. I'll fully admit to not knowing everything about cars & engines but what I don't know I will go away and research properly before putting anything into practice.
> 
> No car will every leave me without me being 110% happy - if this takes extra time & effort to get to this level then so be it.


I like your description  a skilled and passionate mechanic then [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

L33JSA said:


> That would be preferable if I'm honest mate.
> 
> Got no problems dropping you off at Liverpool station or anywhere that might help you get home?
> 
> Also possibly investing in a car transporter too shortly which is another possibility.


Car transporter sounds a good Idea ! lol just snapped my clutch pedal in
Sainsburys car park lol it was a barrel of laughs getting that home
A few strange looks kangerooing across the car park to get it started
:lol:


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm picking one up on Saturday so that is definitely a possibility 

Ooops......always happens at the worst times eh!!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Come on smithy when is this build getting going


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

In the new year this will be getting done ASAP ! I really mean it
This time lol... Just ordered my fly wheel just making my final
Decision on the clutch and were ready to go....
Will make a trip to see Dan soon collect my turbo buy
Some Bosch 630cc injectors off him and hand him my
Bam ECU for some meddling with then its going to get
Dyno tuned after the build ... I'm so looking forward to this got my enthusiasm 
Back now I've got her back on the road  I'm going to try
Ang get some video footage of some of the process where I
Can especially some dyno runs ...

Hybrid on a stroker let's do this shit .... :lol:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

You'll probably be on the road before I am..... :?


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> You'll probably be on the road before I am..... :?


Oh no what's up mate ?? Issues ?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

TT SMITHY said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > You'll probably be on the road before I am..... :?
> ...


Issues requiring tissues I'm afraid  more to come shortly mate


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > tonksy26 said:
> ...


Sorry about that mate don't seem to be having much luck are you :?


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Also It looks like TSR may have pulled there k04 tubular mani,s 
Well stopped making them ? No longer listed on there website ?
Fingers crossed it fits well And performs as well as it looks !


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Just collecting the last few bits I need 
2.0 coils conduit just to tidy the wiring up


All that's left really is collect turbo and 630cc injectors 
Off Dan ...just waiting to hear back about the clutch
I'm looking at.. It's drawing near now


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Slowly but surely mate


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Touch wood nothing gets in the way but should
Be dropping the motor of too BRM 1st of Feb
To get this shit started !!  I'm still short
Of a few things but he can get to work on
It like removing the engine in about 20 mins lol
Looking forward to it


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Only concern is will the manifold clear the
Bulkhead ? I'm sure he has a sledge hammer
Handy to make it fit....lol


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

TT SMITHY said:


> Only concern is will the manifold clear the
> Bulkhead ? I'm sure he has a sledge hammer
> Handy to make it fit....lol


The technical term is a twat-o-meter


----------



## LOWTT225 (Oct 13, 2008)

TT SMITHY said:


> Only concern is will the manifold clear the
> Bulkhead ? I'm sure he has a sledge hammer
> Handy to make it fit....lol


Fingers crossed eh!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Matt B said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > Only concern is will the manifold clear the
> ...


My personal favorite is "Persuasion tool"... :lol:


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

TT SMITHY said:


> I'm sure he has a sledge hammer
> Handy to make it fit....lol


Don't worry....I have several....and some chisels


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

L33JSA said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure he has a sledge hammer
> ...


Ha ha ok now that sounds like it could be brutal :wink:


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Just starting to get orginised for next Saturday
As I'm working 12 hours every day Monday to
Friday so got to get stuff sorted this weekend
Cleaned the car it was proper filthy !
Full tank of V-power tyre pressure check
The cars ready to rumble !!!


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

It's all ready to roll for Saturday,s run to BRM
All 246 miles of it lol
Full tank of V-power.. Check .. 


Plenty of caffeine for the Drive... Check lol


Looking forward to hammer it down the M6 toll... :wink:


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Least if you blow it up enroute it wouldn't really matter hahaha

Excited....much??? :wink:


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

L33JSA said:


> Least if you blow it up enroute it wouldn't really matter hahaha
> 
> Excited....much??? :wink:


Blowing it up is quite possible I'm going to drop the hammer
Going to turn that exhaust mani into liquid lol
Lee can't wait mate !!! :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Tick tock tick tock.........


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

The car is rammed with parts ready for BRM  
Hasn't left much room for my bag of clothes for my stay !


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Are you stopping up here smithy?


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Matt B said:


> Are you stopping up here smithy?


Yeah matt got a hotel might hit the town later :wink: lol


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

cant see the turbo in the boot?!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm excited by everything apart from the box with FK on it.

Hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

TT SMITHY said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Are you stopping up here smithy?
> ...


Ha ha - good on ya - I don't think lee is gonna finish your build this weekend tho


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Better luck than my boyo (not that u could have any worse).

Hopefully it won't be with lee for to long either, he's certainly a busy man !


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

tonksy26 said:


> Better luck than my boyo (not that u could have any worse).
> 
> Hopefully it won't be with lee for to long either, he's certainly a busy man !


When are your parts landing tonks ?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Matt B said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > Better luck than my boyo (not that u could have any worse).
> ...


Anyday. They were posted on Wednesday so i got told.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

s3tt said:


> cant see the turbo in the boot?!


Ha ha Dan do you have those injectors yet ??
Yes vital part missing !!! lol may get you to
Post this to Lee later I,ll drop you a message
Later to organise something I need to get
Both ECU,s to you as well...


jamman said:


> I'm excited by everything apart from the box with FK on it.
> 
> Hope it all goes smoothly.


I snapped a spring shocks were destroyed it's only
A temporary measure I promise lol !!! Engine is
Priority at the moment :wink:


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah matt just dropping parts off that's all
I know he's quick but not that quick !! lol


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Had a great run up to Liverpool the motor did
Not miss a beat  got the parts to Lee,s workshop
What a top bloke he is my kinda guy it was a 
Pleasure ....right now it's time to sink some Vino :wink:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

TT SMITHY said:


> Had a great run up to Liverpool the motor did
> Not miss a beat  got the parts to Lee,s workshop
> What a top bloke he is my kinda guy it was a
> Pleasure ....right now it's time to sink some Vino :wink:


Good news.

Drinking on your lonesome ? Or has lee finally found a friend ?


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

TT SMITHY said:


> What a top bloke he is my kinda guy it was a
> Pleasure ....right now it's time to sink some Vino :wink:


Good to meet you too mate.

Enjoy your Liverpool night out experience 



tonksy26 said:


> Or has lee finally found a friend ?


Do you want your car back this year??? :twisted:


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Had a good time up Liverpool a bit of red wine
Waaaahhh heyyyy


After the bottle of red hit the hotel bar !! Lol ...driving home 
with a cracking hangover Wasn't great lol but had a really good 
run back on the Sunday hit the M6 toll road it was pretty dead so 
had a little fun On that road !! :roll:

All in all great trip love Lees workshop it's like 
Aladins cave in there of car parts  look forward 
To the return trip ....


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey Smithy - glad you enjoyed your trip. Would have popped down Sat to take you for a spin in mine but it was my youngest daughters party. When you are up for the engine fitting then am sure we will catch up.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Matt B said:


> Hey Smithy - glad you enjoyed your trip. Would have popped down Sat to take you for a spin in mine but it was my youngest daughters party. When you are up for the engine fitting then am sure we will catch up.


Hi Matt yeah Lee did say but hopefully I'll catch you when I'm up
Next ! I will be there at least a couple of nights for the next trip
would be great to go for a spin in your motor ! :wink:

Cheers..


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Maybe we could have a mini meet somewhere..
Steve


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Maybe we could have a mini meet somewhere..
> Steve


Rochdale seems about in the middle for everyone


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Would love to join you guys but if you think I'm driving
Any further then formby from southampton ! Not going
To happen ha ha... Lees workshop is far enough for me !!
:wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TT SMITHY said:


> Would love to join you guys but if you think I'm driving
> Any further then formby from southampton ! Not going
> To happen ha ha... Lees workshop is far enough for me !!
> :wink:


Was thinking the Weld Blundell on the Formby bypass for an orange juice, car park and a run up and down the dual carriageway.
Steve


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > Would love to join you guys but if you think I'm driving
> ...


 Steve not sure when my return visit will be but would
Be cool to have a little get together we will see nearer
The time sounds good though 

Actually will be good to run it up and down the carriageWay 
to bed the engine in 8)


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

Bit of an update for this one

So the Hybrid was built many many moons ago, when the knowledge processed about what makes a good hybrid was small, since then it's been improved dramatically, and pushing new boundaries.

As a result of this and the fact I couldn't this project have an old hybrid, all be it brand new, I upgraded the internals the latest K16 turbine and a variant on the 2283 compressor.. its the same design with the blades but has a 2.4" exducer over the old 2.2" allowing a shift in the compressor map to stop surging whilst still holding onto the flow the old compressor held.. It's the same compressor that was fitted to the K03 tfsi hybrid. ( I had it left over from testing so thought I'd try it on this one. )

You'll also see on the turbine picture the cross hatched area that will really need porting out to the downpipe I think to match it up , But I'm going to see if lee can do this as I don't have the DP to be able to do it..


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Looks interesting.

I take it you mean that cross hatched area needs porting out on the downpipe flange itself?


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

s3tt said:


> Bit of an update for this one
> 
> So the Hybrid was built many many moons ago, when the knowledge processed about what makes a good hybrid was small, since then it's been improved dramatically, and pushing new boundaries.
> 
> ...


Dan this looks fantastic mate !! Really looking forward to this


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

So it been a while to say the least !!Just to conclude the last order 
for my build just orderd the last piece of the puzzle ! 8) 
034 Motorsport order of...

Stage 2 spec clutch
034 Motorsport flywheel 9lbs ! 
Fluidampr crank pulley
Phenolic inlet spacer gasket

And for good measure for my MOT new tyres & alloys installed 
Momo raptors ....


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

The goods have landed 8)


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Look forward to seeing this build come together - another BRM stroker - they will be common soon


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Inspirational read mate, hope this all goes to plan for you!

So in your opinion will the fluidampr crank pulley combat the issues associated with running smf?

Cant wait to see this complete, just hope my build is a bit quicker- fingers crossed!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

TT SMITHY said:


> So it been a while to say the least !!Just to conclude the last order
> for my build just orderd the last piece of the puzzle ! 8)
> 034 Motorsport order of...
> 
> ...


Make sure that clutch is a sprung hub and not solid to work with the flywheel.

Its a good clutch and will feel a little bit juddery on pulling off, its normal as its a grabby disc, good choice IMO.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Inspirational read mate, hope this all goes to plan for you!
> 
> So in your opinion will the fluidampr crank pulley combat the issues associated with running smf?
> 
> Cant wait to see this complete, just hope my build is a bit quicker- fingers crossed!


Hi yeah the crank pulley will help some what but under no 
Illusion there's is going to be gearbox noise I'm sure ! 
Just no idea how much yet ... Mainly wanted the SMF for
The launches really don't think the DMF hold up to well
With this....



> Make sure that clutch is a sprung hub and not solid to work with the flywheel.
> 
> Its a good clutch and will feel a little bit juddery on pulling off, its normal as its a grabby disc, good choice IMO.


Yeah believe it is the sprung hub .... Yeah I remember you had this on
Yours previously ? and rated it cheers ...


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the reply mate, im trying to decide on my clutch solution at present. How long until yours is built then? Be interesting to see how it affects your setup


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice bit of progress !! 8)


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Thanks for the reply mate, im trying to decide on my clutch solution at present. How long until yours is built then? Be interesting to see how it affects your setup


Yeah will be interesting that's for sure ko4 hybrid
On a stroker with a super light flywheel also ..


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Well i've already got the Hybrid turbo... so i'm very eager to see how this all performs!  Have you got any anticipated figures in mind?


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

NickG said:


> Well i've already got the Hybrid turbo... so i'm very eager to see how this all performs!  Have you got any anticipated figures in mind?


There's a few variations on these hybrids but the original spec
With the 2283 compressor -rs6 turbine I was thinking around 350bhp
At a push ..... But since Dan changed the spec of the turbo ...
I really don't know to be honest but anything above 350 will be a 
good result .... Iv had the manifold ported and tried to put everything
In place to get the best out of it .... Hopefully
Will give a few surprises .... Cheers


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

TT SMITHY said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > Well i've already got the Hybrid turbo... so i'm very eager to see how this all performs!  Have you got any anticipated figures in mind?
> ...


Not bad! I think Nitro Josh was running a BBT hybrid on a relentless exhaust manifold and managed to hit 340bhp, so hopefully the stroker should up this by a bit. Hoping to see late 300's on yours! :lol:


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

NickG said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > NickG said:
> ...


Yeah 340bhp seemed to be fairly common range running the relentless ..
As we know EGT ,s seemed the achillies heel ... This is why the tubular
Mani,s seemed to open up more power longer runners helped reduce
Egt temps and with the runner length helping reduce back pressure also 
The TSR I have the runners do look quite a bit longer in comparison
With the extra porting I hope the combination of this will
Help further ... Because I want to spank the ass off this lol


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

How is this coming along?


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

And she's done !! 8)







Quality work by Lee again !!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Nice xmas present,cooooooool


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

jamman said:


> Nice xmas present,cooooooool


Yeah I agree !! Going to have fun with this in the new year :wink:


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Will be in the sale section soon for anyone interested 
Want to try and sale this as a whole if possible or
Will break for parts a huge spec on this some
Of what's on this motor ....

Had a full rebuild spec as follows ....
Forged 2ltr bottom end

83mm CP Pistons 9.5.1 compression
Zrp forged conrods
2ltr crank
AGU large port head refurbished
Port matched Inlet manifold with 034 spacer gasket
Tsr exhaust manifold had extra porting carried out
BBT hybrid turbo 
Inline fuel pump
Braided lines for turbo inline pump to the fuel rail 
610cc injectors 
B5 V1 Tip

034 motorsports light smf 
Spec stage 2 clutch
Fluiampr crank pully

Pipeworx 3" downpipe
Milltec cat back non res

Momo 18" alloys
ATE four pot callipers

Bad bits clutch master cylinder is gone can drive short distances
I have the part for fitting just don't have the time for this

Cheers guys ....


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear things went pear shaped


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

Send you a PM!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Ah, piss. I've been out of the loop on the Forum lately. What went wrong? :?


----------

